# Happy Birthday Auntie Em! ;)



## Alix (Dec 1, 2014)

Andy, I hope your day is full of joy and happiness and the year ahead is full of wonderful things. You're one of the people here who keep me coming back. How many sleeps til Aruba?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Andy M!!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 1, 2014)

Well Andy the Elder, I hope you have a great day filled with good eats and best wishes for a grand year!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 1, 2014)

♪♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Andy! ♪ ♫


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2014)

Have a great day!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for remembering, everyone.

Alix, 51 sleeps until Aruba!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 1, 2014)

*All good wishes for a wonderful year ahead Andy!!*


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Andy! And a milestone  at that!

As my dear old dad used to say, "Better a milestone than a gravestone."


----------

